# Pc Aufrüstung (Gaming) Mainboard/ CPU



## Praaay (17. Februar 2015)

*Pc Aufrüstung (Gaming) Mainboard/ CPU*

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag!

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei, meinen PC zwecks High End Gaming aufzurüsten. Vor kurzem ist schon die Gtx 970 ins Gehäuse eingezogen und nun sollen Prozessor und Mainboard ebenfalls erneuert werden.
Das Setup : 
8GB-Kit Team Group Vulcan Series Red, DDR3-1600, CL9
AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
  be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W 
MSI 970A-G43, AMD Sockel AM3+, ATX, DDR3
  RAIJINTEK Aidos Heatpipe CPU-Kühler, PWM - 92mm 
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz
  Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Zalman Z3-Plus Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Asus Strix Gtx 970 OC
San Disk Extreme Pro II 240 GB SSD

Nun würde ich gerne auf einen Intel Prozessor umsteigen, da der Prozessor leider an seine Grenzen im Gaming stößt und die Leistung limitiert. 
Mein Wunsch ist es alle Games auf Ultra spielen zu können, natürlich auch mit Blick in die Zukunft.
Spiele wie "Dying Light" oder "Arma 3" werden teilweise nur sehr ruckelig dargestellt.
Ich bräuchte nun Hilfe bei der Auswahl eines geeigneten Prozessor und ein dazugehöriges Zukunftssicheres Mainboard.
Als Prozessor hab ich den I7 4790k ins Auge gefasst, Mainboard technisch bin ich leider kein Experte.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

Der i7-4790K ist zwar gut, aber wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, dann wäre der Xeon E3-1231v3 die beste Wahl. Der kostet 240-250€, und als Mainboard reicht völlig ein 80€-Modell wie zB das ASRock H97 Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3 aus. Das Ram kannst du übernehmen. 

Wenn du übertakten willst, kostet halt die CPU ein gutes Stück mehr UND man sollte eher ein Board für 120-160€ nehmen mit Z97-Chipsatz, da wäre das MSI Z97 Gaming3 eines der günstigeren Übertakter-Boards für ca 125€ - und man bräuchte eher einen besseren CPU-Kühler für 30-40€. Derzeit bringt der höhere Takt aber noch kaum was.  Hier zB Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase 

 Da hast du in Battlefield 3, Assassins Creed 3, Cod Black OPs II, Crysis 3 und Skyrim ist der core i7-4790k nicht schneller oder maximal 4-5% schneller,  in Borderlands 2 sind es 10% mehr FPS als beim Xeon E3-1231v3. Der Mehrtakt des 4790k beträgt aber auch ohne Übertaktung 17% im Vergleich zum E3-1231v3 -  Das heißt der Mehrtakt wird entweder fast gar nicht oder nur zum Teil in mehr FPS umgesetzt. Das kann sich zwar später noch etwas ändern, wenn die Games mehr CPU-Power brauchen, aber derzeit und in absehbarer Zeit wird viel eher die Grafikkarte die Grenze setzen und der i7-4790K keinen großen Vorteil bringen, so dass der Xeon eigentlich die bessere Wahl ist- Du sparst halt locker mind. 150€ (CPU ca. 80€, Board 50-80€, Kühler 20€)

Hier noch ein anderer Test http://ht4u.net/reviews/2015/intel_core_i7-4790k_im_test/index25.php  der Xeon ist ca mit dem i7-4770k (bei Normtakt) vergleichbar, d.h. bei dem Test hat der 4790k ca 10% Vorteil, obwohl er ja wie gesagt schon unübertaktet 17% mehr Takt hat.

Es kann natürlich bei Arma 3 anders aussehen, dass da der Taktvorteil mehr bringt - da müsstest du mal Tests des Games suchen, in denen der 4790K mit dabei ist und entweder der 1231v3 oder 1230v3 oder auch die fast identischen Core i7-4770 oder der 4790 ohne K. und natürlich auch bei den Details, die du gern spielen willst - bei extrem niedrigen Details kommen oft Vorteile der CPU zum Vorschein, die bei höheren Details nicht da sind,  weil da die Grafikkarte nicht bremst - das wäre aber praxisfern, weil ja keiner in 800x600 bei Min-Details spielt, wenn der PC an sich auch FullHD bei mittel bis Max in über 40 FPS schafft 

*edit* hier wäre ein Arma 3-Benchmark http://www.techspot.com/review/875-intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e/page8.html   da ist zwar kein Xeon und 4770 oder so dabei, aber selbst der core i5-4670 ist da kaum schwächer als der 4790k, und da ist der Xeon ganz sicher nicht schwächer als der i5-4670.


----------



## Praaay (17. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Antwort!

Ok, nun würde ich demnächst gerne mit Streamen und dazugehöriger Videobearbeitung anfangen, würde mir der 4790K dort einen merkbaren Vorteil bringen?
Ans übertakten habe ich mich bisher nie wirklich ran getraut, ich habe die CPU's so genutzt, wie ich sie bekommen habe.
Desweiteren würde ich gerne jetzt etwas mehr investieren, aber dafür lange Ruhe was aufrüstung angeht haben.
Zusätzlich bräuchte ich noch einen kühlen Lüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

Also, es gibt ein paar Tests, in denen bei so was wie "Video umwandeln" beim i7-4790K ca 15% schneller abläuft, was dem Takt-Plus der CPU im Vergleich zum Xeon nahekommt. Ob du deswegen dann aber den Mehrpreis zahlen willst, musst Du dann selber wissen. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, könntest du halt ein günstiges Board und - wegen des Taktes - den i7-4790k nehmen. Dann zahlst Du um die 70-80€ für die CPU drauf, also dafür, dass der PC beim Video-Umwandeln vlt. etwas schneller ist - das kann aber je nach Videotool vlt. auch nur 5% mehr Leistung sein ^^ 

Der Xeon wäre aber auch absolut Top, der entspricht dem i7-4770 oder i7-4790 (Non-K-Version) - gut genug und lange haltend wäre der dann also auch. Du wirst nicht im normalen Bearbeiten-Modus eines Video-Tools mit dem Xeon Stocken haben und mit dem i7 dafür ruckelfreies Arbeiten    aber das abschließende Rendern, also Umrechnen zB in ne MP4 oder avi, dauert dann halt mit dem Xeon beispielsweise 10 Minuten, mit dem i7 dafür nur 9 Min. 

Du "musst" dann vielleicht 1-2 Games früher mal aufrüsten, als es mit dem i7-4790k nötig wäre. Also: vlt kommt halt in zB 4 Jahren ein Game raus, wo der Xeon auch mit guter Karte nur noch mittlere Details schafft, und der i7-4790k reicht dann doch für hohe Details grad noch aus - aber beim nächsten "Hammergame" wird auch der i7 dann schlappmachen. Denn zB 20% mehr Leistung würde ja heißen, dass der i7 auch nur noch 35 FPS schafft, wenn der Xeon noch 29-30 schafft. 


Kühler: ohne Übertakten hat sich der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco (knapp 30€) sehr bewährt, aber auch zB ein nur 20€ teurer wie der hier Cooler Master Hyper 103 (RR-H103) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre schon sehr gut und leise - wenn du mehr ausgibst, hast du halt einen NOCH leiseren. Oder auch Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    wenn du übertakten willst, dann kannst Du Zb den Thermalrioght Macho HR-02 nehmen, ca 40€ - musst aber erst schauen, wie hoch ein Kühler bei deinem Gehäuse sein darf.


----------

